# 35 Colson Flyer....what do you prewar people think?



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ran into this yesterday but, it has been rattlecanned red. The seller wants $500...is it worth that?
Considering it is a repaint I would think less in value....but, don't know anyting about these.

He says he knows its a 1935 Colson Flyer. Looks like a Schwinn chainring but, I've been wrong before.
If anyone is interested I can get you the guys contact info.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Colson, Dayton, and Schwinn all used a chainring that was very similar. I personally think this bike is over the money. If I really wanted it I might be in for $350-400. V/r Shawn


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 25, 2013)

That's what I was thinking as well. It's too bad that the guy went apesh-t with the paint!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 25, 2013)

It's always a bad call to spray paint chrome with silver paint.
Thumbs down.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm with Shawn on price.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 25, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Ran into this yesterday but, it has been rattlecanned red. The seller wants $500...is it worth that?
> Considering it is a repaint I would think less in value....but, don't know anyting about these.
> 
> He says he knows its a 1935 Colson Flyer. Looks like a Schwinn chainring but, I've been wrong before.
> If anyone is interested I can get you the guys contact info.




Its definitely a Colson chain ring. I personally say its on the top dollar but than again it depends on what you think and if it calls to you. Looks like a fun ride and comfortable to ride and that usually draws me in on looking at a bike. If you breakdown all its parts regardless of its rattlecan job it easliy adds up. A complete mid thirties rider. I like it.

I'm after a complete Colson cranikset just like that if any one has one available.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 25, 2013)

That sprocket is in the "sprocket compilation" thread.  It is not schwinn.  Where the teardrop holes are, would be triangles with slightly curved base, if it were schwinn.  Look at pages 1 and 4.  It is in there somewhere.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sqrly...that's what I remembered about the teardrops. Just too lazy to look at your listings, thanks.

I called the guy a bit ago and he said he'd take $425.
Here's the issue with, as you all noticed....he spray painted everything. Painted over the pitted fenders ( a real turn off for me). Painted the crank set and the pedals and the hbar.

But is anybody is interested I'll help in way I can...including shipping.
I have his number and you can worm it out on the price.

He also has a "tri-bike" that one wheel can be removed to make it a. 2 wheeler. Didn't see it but he made it clear that it was very rare.
Also a 90s whizzer he's thinking of letting go of.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

